# carb problems



## hdtramp (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a murray push mower with a 5hp techumseh motor. I hit the primer a couple of times and it starts as usual but then it shuts down like it runs out of gas. It won't start unless I hit the primer again. I took the carb off and it was clean, the float and needle worked properly. I would have rebuilt it but there is no rebuild kit for this carb. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Could you post the model number of your motor?There should be a rebuild kit available.It sounds like you have to at least clean the bowl nut which is a metering jet.Use wire from a bread bag twist tie and pay close attention to the small hole half way up the side of the nut.Hope this helps.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with the usmcgrunt. Sounds like the bowl nut needs to be cleaned. That tiny hole twords the top is usually the culprit.


----------



## hdtramp (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply usmcgrunt. The model # for this 5 hp tecumseh premier motor is TVS115 61621B. I was told on all the websites I looked into that there is no rebuild kits for this model but I can buy a new carb for $79. Worth more than the whole mower. I'll check that bowl screw, if you can think of anything else now that you have the model#, it would be apprieciated, thanks. The mower does run for awhile at idle, but dies as soon as you give it gas.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is no complete kit listed for rebuilding, but all parts are available individually. 

In addition to the bowl nut, I would also suggest checking the O-Rings on the nozzle. Check the float level, if it's set too low, there may not be enough fuel in the float bowl, this can also be an issue if the needle seat is swelled.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are the links to the enine and carb manuals to help with the repairs.Hope this helps.

Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb Info-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632747.asp


----------

